# Sagem Handy



## Ann_lina (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo ,   Habe mein Sagemhandy nach langer Zeit mal wieder aus der Schublade gekramt . Die Unterlagen habe ich nicht mehr . ( Keine Pin und Puk )   Kann ich damit in den nächsten Telefonladen gehen, um mir eine neue Simkarte  kaufen ? 
Die Simkarte habe ich mal rausgenommen,  da steht groß debitel und klein geschrieben unten vodafon .  Wer ist denn mein Provider  Debitel oder Vodafon ?  

Danke und Gruß , Annlina


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sagem Handy*

Du dürftest wohl einen Vertrag mit Debitel haben und VodafoneD2 nutzen. Nur einfach eine neue Karte kaufen dürfte zwar gehen (Prepaid D2) aber du hast womöglich einen Vertrag! Gehe mit dem ganzen "Schrott" in einen Debitelladen und lasse dir dort helfen oder wende dich schriftlich an Debitel. Die senden dir auch eine neue PIN und PUK zu.


----------

